# The "I still don't have 14.9.*" thread



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

grumble grumble grumble

it's still not here yet.


----------



## Raver (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't have it either, but at this point I'm not reading any benefits over 14.8....in fact some things are worse.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Neither do I, but I am not sure I care one way or the other. My Premiere works well the way it is. Being OTA and only having 1 Premiere means streaming doesn't matter to me and I am not sure there really is anything else in the update that is of any interest to me.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't understand why people want software updates from TiVo anymore. They are mediocre at best. We haven't had an innovative update in years. Nothing to get excited about here folks.....


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I can't understand why people want software updates from TiVo anymore. They are mediocre at best. We haven't had an innovative update in years. Nothing to get excited about here folks.....


14.9 fixes some serious bugs like the blank screen bug and the HDUI 10 minute hang. If I had those issues, I would be quite excited.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I appreciate a new thread on this, as TiVo has not changed how they roll out software updates since i joined, but there are always those new to the process with their hands out "ME ME ME". Hopefully this will cut down on the noise on the treads where the real data is, comparions of features, bug fixes, and any reduction in lag (even if minimal).

I imagine with the bigger update expected next year the whining will be tremendous.

Oh- I don't have it yet either, but I'm not clear yet if I will see anything, as I do not have any of the major slowdowns to the HDUI. Mostly slower than I want while scanning and deleting.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> I appreciate a new thread on this, as TiVo has not changed how they roll out software updates since i joined, but there are always those new to the process with their hands out "ME ME ME". Hopefully this will cut down on the noise on the treads where the real data is, comparions of features, bug fixes, and any reduction in lag (even if minimal).
> 
> I imagine with the bigger update expected next year the whining will be tremendous.
> 
> Oh- I don't have it yet either, but I'm not clear yet if I will see anything, as I do not have any of the major slowdowns to the HDUI. Mostly slower than I want while scanning and deleting.


+1 on the new thread :up:

I'm still patiently waiting on the update for my Premiere. I will admit to executing a few extra connects over the past few days. Maybe we should start a thread to bring back the priority upgrade list!


----------



## rboutin2 (Oct 27, 2011)

From nebraska here, and I aint got it yet on either of my 2 tivos. from the posts i've read too, im not so sure i want the update either lol. done a few extra connects in the last few days also.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I can't understand why people want software updates from TiVo anymore. They are mediocre at best. We haven't had an innovative update in years. Nothing to get excited about here folks.....


It's nice to see progress from time to time, even if it is just a few baby steps that usually lead to falling over and messing oneself.

Oh, and still no 14.9 here, on either Tivo.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Yea.. I am patiently waiting, as is one of my relatives who also has a Premiere. A couple times a day, I force a couple of connects just in case, but I'm not gonna make a big deal about it. If it was the "major" update that is scheduled for "early next year", I would be a bit more anxious I suppose. I like new stuff.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Balzer said:


> Yea.. I am patiently waiting, as is one of my relatives who also has a Premiere. A couple times a day, I force a couple of connects just in case, but I'm not gonna make a big deal about it. If it was the "major" update that is scheduled for "early next year", I would be a bit more anxious I suppose. I like new stuff.


It will probably be several more days before anyone else gets 14.9. The first batch is usually just to see if anything blows up. And if it doesn't after a while they will roll it out pretty quickly.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't think I want it either from the sound of things.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

looks like it will be a few weeks until everyone gets it according to a tweet.

If that holds true this is one of the longest roll outs I have seen that wasn't on a S2


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> looks like it will be a few weeks until everyone gets it according to a tweet.


Is it just a delayed roll-out, or have they decided the current release is another cluster*** of epic proportions that's causing a bunch of glitches?

or... in other words... what did the tweet say?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

smbaker said:


> It's nice to see progress from time to time, even if it is just a few baby steps that usually lead to falling over and messing oneself.
> 
> Oh, and still no 14.9 here, on either Tivo.


Hasnt it been causing reboots? One person is having to send their Tivo back.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Actually the number of 'I just got 14.9.2 and....' threads and post seems to have stopped since Sat. Could they have stopped rolling it out because of all the issues being posted?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Soapm said:


> Hasn't it been causing reboots? One person is having to send their Tivo back.


Anytime there is an update there is the possibility of the TiVo being borked. This has always been the case. Fortunately I've never personally had an issue. But everytime there is an update it seems like someone, somewhere has a major issue.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

smbaker said:


> Is it just a delayed roll-out, or have they decided the current release is another cluster*** of epic proportions that's causing a bunch of glitches?
> 
> or... in other words... what did the tweet say?


not much, other then a time frame



> tivodesign TiVo Margret Schmidt
> @
> @ctash @davezatz It will take a few weeks for everyone to get it.
> 20 Nov


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I got the same answer sunday night, that it will take a few weeks


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm guessing this is a little longer that normal as the SOAK period is over an extended holiday. I bet they initially anticipated starting the drop earlier in the month, but delayed due to some quick Elite bug fixing.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

no issues with my Premiere at all really. haven't even bothered checking to see if it updated...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

So, has anyone received the update lately, such as in the last couple of days?

I'm wondering if it's effectively on hold while they consider a roll-back due to some of the issues people are seeing.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

smbaker said:


> So, has anyone received the update lately, such as in the last couple of days?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's effectively on hold while they consider a roll-back due to some of the issues people are seeing.


It's pretty normal to give it to a few and wait a week before doing the rollout. TiVo has been doing this for years.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

rainwater said:


> It's pretty normal to give it to a few and wait a week before doing the rollout. TiVo has been doing this for years.


My guess is there won't be anymore boxes updated until after the long holiday weekend, at least.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't have it yet, but based on the issues I've seen people describe I can wait. Right now I've not had any major problems with 14.8, so I'm keen to leave good enough alone for now.

Dan


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I don't have it yet, but based on the issues I've seen people describe I can wait. Right now I've not had any major problems with 14.8, so I'm keen to leave good enough alone for now.


I do have problems, with just about every version. But I can certainly wait too.... sounds like it just has more potential issues. Plus, from what I see/hear, there really isn't much gain for me anyway.

It does seem like I am NEVER in the initial roll out and one of the last to get any updates.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

crxssi said:


> I do have problems, with just about every version. But I can certainly wait too.... sounds like it just has more potential issues. Plus, from what I see/hear, there really isn't much gain for me anyway.
> 
> It does seem like I am NEVER in the initial roll out and one of the last to get any updates.


You and aaronwt need to hook up, he never has any problems with any of the 50 Tivo's he has owned.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

donnoh said:


> You and aaronwt need to hook up, he never has any problems with any of the 50 Tivo's he has owned.


And I usually get the new software when first released.

Like I did with 14.9


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Anytime there is an update there is the possibility of the TiVo being borked. This has always been the case. Fortunately I've never personally had an issue. But everytime there is an update it seems like someone, somewhere has a major issue.


I guess my point is mine is working just fine so instead of chancing a bug I would prefer opting out of the updates. Too bad they don't offer that option...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

donnoh said:


> You and aaronwt need to hook up, he never has any problems with any of the 50 Tivo's he has owned.


Yeah, we are like that Star Trek episode of the evil/good parallel universes. I won't speculate as to who is which, though 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_Universe_(Star_Trek)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I do have problems, with just about every version. But I can certainly wait too.... sounds like it just has more potential issues. Plus, from what I see/hear, there really isn't much gain for me anyway.
> 
> It does seem like I am NEVER in the initial roll out and one of the last to get any updates.


 Well there is a *potential* fix to Stops Responding to Remote Control SDUI issue which I know affects you.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> And I usually get the new software when first released.
> 
> Like I did with 14.9


I get it also but only on 1 of my four TPs, do you get it on more than one?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Well there is a *potential* fix to Stops Responding to Remote Control SDUI issue which I know affects you.


That is true, but I am more than a bit jaded when update after update does not fix it. And for some reason, the "remote lockup" only happens, on average, about once every two weeks. It is a sad commentary when I am AFRAID of an update that COULD fix this. I already know (from others) it is going to take away my ability to rapidly delete programs and could lead to repeated rebooting and who knows what other new issues pop up.

Ug!!!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> That is true, but I am more than a bit jaded when update after update does not fix it.


 I hear you, but this is first time I've seen someone who works for TiVo actually post that it *should* be fixed which gives me hope that is actually the case.


----------



## upatoi15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is Tivo still pushing this 14.9 out? I don't have it yet


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

upatoi15 said:


> Is Tivo still pushing this 14.9 out? I don't have it yet


It should start rolling out this coming week if it is like most of their rollouts. They only sent the initial batch so far to see if their are any support issues.


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

Im waiting for 14.9 too.....ive read several other posts stating that 14.9 gave them hulu plus search integration, but ive had hulu search for a few weeks already on 14.8. Still, if there is an update to be had, i want it.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> And I usually get the new software when first released.
> 
> Like I did with 14.9


They roll it out alphabetically by TCF username.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

shadowfrom88 said:


> Im waiting for 14.9 too.....ive read several other posts stating that 14.9 gave them hulu plus search integration, but ive had hulu search for a few weeks already on 14.8. Still, if there is an update to be had, i want it.


So TiVo Search results show Hulu items? Or do you mean you can search inside of Hulu (this has always been available). AFAIK, 14.9 is required to see Hulu results inside of Tivo Search.


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

A few weeks ago I searched for a movie named "Cropsey" and I was shocked to see in the available providers hulu. We watched the movie on hulu.........I then went onto hulu plus to check what other movies were available to watch on hulu plus and then went onto my premiere integrated search to see if those would list hulu as well......but none of them listed hulu as a provider. So then I started over and searched for movies starting with the letter "a" (movies I knew were on hulu) and they all pulled up under my premiere search....then I searched movies starting with "b"...etc. So it appeared tivo was adding movies and shows from hulu plus alphabetically. But no, Im still running 14.8c and I now have full hulu plus search integration, all movies and shows.


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

rainwater said:


> So TiVo Search results show Hulu items? Or do you mean you can search inside of Hulu (this has always been available). AFAIK, 14.9 is required to see Hulu results inside of Tivo Search.


I just double checked it, I have version 14.8c-01-3-748 with full hulu results inside of tivo search.


----------



## upatoi15 (Jan 2, 2008)

dude where is this 14.9 update?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

shadowfrom88 said:


> I just double checked it, I have version 14.8c-01-3-748 with full hulu results inside of tivo search.


You're the only person I've seen who has Hulu results in the unified search. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont even have -748, my Premiere is at -746


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Where is my 14.9.something????!!!!

GRRR.

Actually, I honestly don't know why I even care. I suppose it's just a desire to finally see the second core enabled.


----------



## shadowfrom88 (Jan 6, 2011)

sbiller said:


> You're the only person I've seen who has Hulu results in the unified search. Can you post a pic?


Sbillier, now I look like a liar. I went to pull up "Cropsey" to take a pic, and hulu plus is no longer listed as a provider!!! I swear it was there and I had full integration....and now its gone! If you search my posts you will find where i posted this about a month ago. Also, when i first purchased my XL, I could watch shows from my other premiere in the bedroom, but that option disappeared as well.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

shadowfrom88 said:


> Sbillier, now I look like a liar. I went to pull up "Cropsey" to take a pic, and hulu plus is no longer listed as a provider!!! I swear it was there and I had full integration....and now its gone! If you search my posts you will find where i posted this about a month ago. Also, when i first purchased my XL, I could watch shows from my other premiere in the bedroom, but that option disappeared as well.


No worries! At one point I had streaming and posted a video of it on youtube! I think there is a switch TiVo needs to flip on the server side to enable Hulu Plus search integration for all of the boxes. You may have had the switch flipped by accident.

It appears that they are rolling out 14.9 very slowly waiting to see what kind of problems creep up before rolling it out to the rest of us. I've pretty much resigned myself to wait until next year for the "major upgrade" that TiVodesign tweeted about.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

My Tivo Premiere XL I bought when it 1st came out got 14.9 the week before Thanksgiving. My other Tivo Premiere (non-XL, non-Elite) which I bought a couple of months ago is still on 14.8. I don't think the HDUI is that much faster on 14.9 than 14.8, but a little more tolerable, I've moved back to HDUI on the PXL with 14.9. However, I do miss the ability to delete shows on a remote Tivo when browsing its NPL. I hope I get it back when my 2nd Tivo is also updated to 14.9.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I will continue to wait for:
1. 14.9 release on Tivo
2. Honeycomb update for Logitech Review.
3. HR 34 release on D*.
4. THR22 release on D*.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I posted on tivodesigns twitter feed about it but havent seen a reply yet. It seems like they stopped it


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

compnurd said:


> I posted on tivodesigns twitter feed about it but havent seen a reply yet. It seems like they stopped it


They always do

When a roll out starts, only a few will get it to test the water. To see if any issues come out and to see what the impact on customer support is.

If all is well the roll out will resume in two weeks.

So that being said, next week the roll out should start back up.


----------



## agent009 (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it normal that I still have 14.8c? I never got the "d" version.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

agent009 said:


> Is it normal that I still have 14.8c? I never got the "d" version.


I've never heard of the d version. But you should be on 14.8c if you have a regular Premiere.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

smbaker said:


> I suppose it's just a desire to finally see the second core enabled.


Thats me, the damn thing was marketed as being dual core, well i want both of them working then!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Don't have it yet... not sure I want it...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

magnus said:


> Don't have it yet... not sure I want it...


+1...


----------



## upatoi15 (Jan 2, 2008)

anybody else not received the 14.9 update?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

upatoi15 said:


> anybody else not received the 14.9 update?


Most people haven't (including me).


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Per the TiVoDesign twitter account on Dec 1st.



> @tivodesign - TiVo Margret Schmidt
> @compnurd Yes, it could be a couple of more weeks before it is fully rolled out.


I am still waiting as well...


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

when I contacted tivo about an issue I have been having with the HDUI.

I did not ask them one thing about 14.9. I was told they are releasing a patch, 14.9 soon, but they had no release date for it at this time. 

So it sounds like either the roll out has not started, only the testing of the waters or it's been delayed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

upatoi15 said:


> anybody else not received the 14.9 update?


My estimate is that 95+% of people don't have it, and that is probably a low estimate.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

:down:


crxssi said:


> My estimate is that 95+% of people don't have it, and that is probably a low estimate.


I dont have it. Waiting:down:not cool!!!!


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I got it x3 today.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Like any software deployment it's got a slow ramp up to full release and will take some time. Who knows it could have even been a server issue on their side releasing to all the TSNs or everyone on vacation since it was Thanksgiving weekend. We have an official response from their Twitter feed saying about another 2 weeks from Dec 1st so I'll be content to wait till then.

That all said GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Just got 14.9.2 on the 2nd of 4 TPs tonight.
*Edit*
It turned out to be 14.9.2.2 and my other TPXL that had 14.9.2 was also upgrated to 14.9.2.2

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8844547#post8844547


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Just got 14.9.2 on the 2nd of 4 TPs tonight.
> *Edit*
> It turned out to be 14.9.2.2 and my other TPXL that had 14.9.2 was also upgrated to 14.9.2.2
> 
> See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8844547#post8844547


Any idea what it does? My non Elites are now on 14.9.2.2 this morning. The only thing I checked for was streaming, and it was not enabled yet.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Going to give my remote a workout tonight when I get home!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Any idea what it does? My non Elites are now on 14.9.2.2 this morning. The only thing I checked for was streaming, and it was not enabled yet.


But remote delete is enabled, that all i found so far. This version did not fix the play from the start problem that we SDUI people have, that problem is not on the HDUI.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Over on Twitter, @tivodesign just confirmed that there has been a small delay, should take another couple weeks to get it out to everyone.

http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/144911996167524352

-Andrew


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

"Another couple of weeks" will land in the Christmas holiday week, and then we'll be told they can't push until after New Years. 

I lack any faith that my Premiere will ever see a meaningful software update. 

(my lack of faith probably means that against all odds, I'll get it on both Tivos tonight)


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

smbaker said:


> "Another couple of weeks" will land in the Christmas holiday week, and then we'll be told they can't push until after New Years.
> 
> I lack any faith that my Premiere will ever see a meaningful software update.
> 
> (my lack of faith probably means that against all odds, I'll get it on both Tivos tonight)


So are you thinking that TiVo's deployment strategy relies on something like the Infinite Improbability Drive?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> So are you thinking that TiVo's deployment strategy relies on something like the Infinite Improbability Drive?


Well 14.9.something still isn't here yet, so I'm guessing even the Infinite Improbability Drive has failed.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

My XL now has 14.9.2.2.

-Andrew


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

smbaker said:


> Well 14.9.something still isn't here yet, so I'm guessing even the Infinite Improbability Drive has failed.


Still dont have it here either on my 2


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Does going through the "connect to network" manually actually do anything?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I WANT MORE said:


> Does going through the "connect to network" manually actually do anything?


Until they flip the switch in their database that tells their servers to ship you the new software, you are out of luck getting the update. Based on the @tivodesign comments I think the SOAK period has been extended and they are working on a different build to fix the few minor bugs discovered in 14.9.2.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Until they flip the switch in their database that tells their servers to ship you the new software, you are out of luck getting the update. Based on the @tivodesign comments I think the SOAK period has been extended and they are working on a different build to fix the few minor bugs discovered in 14.9.2.


They rolled out a bug fix 14.9.2.2 (stupid naming scheme btw) to all 14.9.2 users it seems. So most likely when the did that, they restarted the whole process. My guess is this coming week it will start rolling out again.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

rainwater said:


> They rolled out a bug fix 14.9.2.2 (stupid naming scheme btw) to all 14.9.2 users it seems. So most likely when the did that, they restarted the whole process. My guess is this coming week it will start rolling out again.


My Elite is still running 14.9.2-01-2-758.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Still dont have it here either on my 2


Me neither.

This haphazard roll-out process annoys me. The software should be tested before it's rolled out to _any_ customers. They have an opt-in beta program. Doing the roll-out in multiple parts as they do should be to protect against roll-out issues, not as a means of a test/revise cycle on software development.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Some had 14.9.2 and some got 14.9.2.2 others got zip. Whats with that ??? I have two LX Premieres,one has 14.8c. and the order one has Went from 14.9.2. Now its 14.9.2.2. Why one and not the other???Waiting .


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sbiller said:


> My Elite is still running 14.9.2-01-2-758.


Yes, this thread is about 14.9 on the Premiere non Elite. The Elite units already have 14.9. They still haven't fully sync'd the two products.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

smbaker said:


> This haphazard roll-out process annoys me. The software should be tested before it's rolled out to _any_ customers. They have an opt-in beta program. Doing the roll-out in multiple parts as they do should be to protect against roll-out issues, not as a means of a test/revise cycle on software development.


1) I'm sure TiVo does test the software before it's rolled out to the beta testers. It has to work for them before it will work for the beta testers.
2) The beta testing pool for the Premiere platform is probably not all that big. Bugs are most likely to get through. That's why TiVo does a limited software distribution in the beginning of a release.

In this case, it worked to TiVo's benefit. Presumably, they caught a bug before it was mass released.
Would you rather they release the final version to everybody and have that many more people pissed at them?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

steve614 said:


> In this case, it worked to TiVo's benefit. Presumably, they caught a bug before it was mass released.
> Would you rather they release the final version to everybody and have that many more people pissed at them?


No, I'd rather they used the beta testers they have to properly test the software before rolling it out to the non-beta public. If I want to beta-test, I'll join the beta test program.

We had 14.9.2 that clearly wasn't ready for release, and now I wonder if 14.9.2.2 isn't also in peril, causing the current delay.

There's also that version over the summer that caused remote lockups that had to be rolled back (14.8.something?)

It's clear to me that proper testing is not being done.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

smbaker said:


> No, I'd rather they used the beta testers they have to properly test the software before rolling it out to the non-beta public. If I want to beta-test, I'll join the beta test program.
> 
> We had 14.9.2 that clearly wasn't ready for release, and now I wonder if 14.9.2.2 isn't also in peril, causing the current delay.
> 
> ...


Only thing, I think beta testers are a limited resource. Obviously TiVo doesn't have enough beta testers to cover the wide variety of set ups and situations. They will never find 100% of the bugs during the beta test.
I believe that is the sole reason they roll out updates to the public like they do. I guess this doesn't bother me as this is how TiVo has always done things (since I've been using).
In order to get to your level of proper testing, I think would require a much larger pool of beta testers.
I have an unsubscribed Premiere and I would be more than willing to be a beta tester if TiVo would provide service to it during the beta test.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

steve614 said:


> I have an unsubscribed Premiere and I would be more than willing to be a beta tester if TiVo would provide service to it during the beta test.


If there aren't enough Premiere beta testers, then it needs to be incentivized until there are. Giving you a free sub would be one easy way to do it. Giving people a free month or an amazon gift certificate might be another way. As I understand they have given people goodies before, although those aren't supposed to be discussed publicly.

I'm sure Tivo can figure this out. Putting an end to roll-outs of buggy code would be worth investing a few more bucks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No matter what there will always be issues. I didn't have issues with 14.9.2. So if I would have been a beta tester with that version it would have been fine for me. No matter how many beta testers you have, it is impossible to catch every issue there might be. There are just to many possibilities with all the configurations and equipment people have.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> No matter what there will always be issues. I didn't have issues with 14.9.2. So if I would have been a beta tester with that version it would have been fine for me. No matter how many beta testers you have, it is impossible to catch every issue there might be. There are just to many possibilities with all the configurations and equipment people have.


Agree. I do however think TiVo should offer a public beta period where folks like us could opt-in to a newer version with the understanding that we wouldn't get technical support from their general support staff other than some sort of beta public forum that is actively monitored by TiVo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

sbiller said:


> Agree. I do however think TiVo should offer a public beta period where folks like us could opt-in to a newer version with the understanding that we wouldn't get technical support from their general support staff other than some sort of beta public forum that is actively monitored by TiVo.


I agree. Direct TV does this over on dbstalk.com. Users can download beta software every Friday and Saturday night and and report issues throughout the week.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

compnurd said:


> I agree. Direct TV does this over on dbstalk.com. Users can download beta software every Friday and Saturday night and and report issues throughout the week.


so people volunteer to download something that could possibly brick there ability to watch TV..interesting

Like being a prison gaurd, putting yourself in prison everyday on purpose..sucks but someones gotta do it...i guess


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe what we are seeing is TiVo looking to avoid a repeat of the summer roll back. My guess is that the 14.9.2 had enough issues that they wanted to tweak (perhaps only issues that were discoverable outside of the test environment) and came up with 14.9.2.2. With the new version they needed to perform a live test how 14.9.2 upgraded AND how 14.8 upgraded separately, in order to avoid a two step upgrade to 14.2.2 for us not a part of the small release.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Joe01880 said:


> so people volunteer to download something that could possibly brick there ability to watch TV..interesting
> 
> Like being a prison gaurd, putting yourself in prison everyday on purpose..sucks but someones gotta do it...i guess


Yes, The difference with the Direct TV units is you have the ability to roll back the software if there is an issue. So if you download it and it causes issues, you can roll back. it is a great system. People over there have had many of the new features months before they are released to everyone else


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

crxssi said:


> My estimate is that 95+% of people don't have it, and that is probably a low estimate.


Sounds like we, the 95%, need to start an "Occupy Tivo" movement.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

This is software development in general. You can NEVER catch all the bugs no matter how good your development and beta process is. Once you have a complex system and a user base in the millions you can realistically never simulate every situation a user is going to do. How do you prepare for a user hitting a button on one remote when their cat lays down simultaneously on another remote and hits some bizarre button sequence you never knew existed? Just because a feature is broken for a user too does not mean it's broken for every user so you have to then chase down the differences and figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

brentil said:


> This is software development in general. You can NEVER catch all the bugs no matter how good your development and beta process is. Once you have a complex system and a user base in the millions you can realistically never simulate every situation a user is going to do. How do you prepare for a user hitting a button on one remote when their cat lays down simultaneously on another remote and hits some bizarre button sequence you never knew existed? Just because a feature is broken for a user too does not mean it's broken for every user so you have to then chase down the differences and figure out what's going wrong.


Thats a bunch of B/S but will become status quo if people continue to think that way!


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Joe01880 said:


> Thats a bunch of B/S but will become status quo if people continue to think that way!


And you say this because?

Anyone who thinks software can ever be bullet proof is BSing themselves. You can peer review, regression test, automated UI test, blah blah blah to your hearts content but you will never find EVERY bug in a system, especially systems built on systems built on systems like TiVo.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Joe01880 said:


> so people volunteer to download something that could possibly brick there ability to watch TV..interesting


Ideally the software updates would be done with at least the minimum amount of competency to ensure the Tivos would not brick and could be rolled back to the stable version.



lillevig said:


> Sounds like we, the 95%, need to start an "Occupy Tivo" movement.


We're going to seize aaronwt's Tivos. He has like 20 of them, they all work flawlessly, and they all get the update before everyone else. HE IS THE ONE PERCENT.



brentil said:


> You can NEVER catch all the bugs no matter how good your development and beta process is.


No, you can't catch all the bugs, but you can do a whole lot better job than they're doing now.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

I was going to go on a rant about manual vs automated UI testing and various other testing techniques and rate of defect detection per man month blah blah blah. We all know where arguing on the internet gets us so I'm going to say I'm just happy we have the 2nd core now, personally I'll trade a bucket of little quirks for this one major enhancement.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

brentil said:


> I'm going to say I'm just happy we have the 2nd core now, personally I'll trade a bucket of little quirks for this one major enhancement.


we? who is we? I don't have any second core here!!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

smbaker said:


> we? who is we? I don't have any second core here!!


me either...this is the _"still dont have"_ 14.9 thread right?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

brentil said:


> This is software development in general. You can NEVER catch all the bugs no matter how good your development and beta process is. Once you have a complex system and a user base in the millions you can realistically never simulate every situation a user is going to do. How do you prepare for a user hitting a button on one remote when their cat lays down simultaneously on another remote and hits some bizarre button sequence you never knew existed? Just because a feature is broken for a user too does not mean it's broken for every user so you have to then chase down the differences and figure out what's going wrong.


It is not that I don't agree with much of what you are saying, but there are bugs that are slipping through that are obvious. For example: How can anyone miss the fact that pressing delete multiple times in a row to delete multiple programs in a list on the SDUI is horribly delayed and synchronous, when it used to be fast and asynchronous? Something is seriously wrong with their pool of beta testers.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

brentil said:


> We all know where arguing on the internet gets us so I'm going to say I'm just happy we have the 2nd core now, personally I'll trade a bucket of little quirks for this one major enhancement.


I hate to keep bringing this up, but people have already confirmed that just enabling the second core is NOT a major enhancement. Some people can't even tell much difference at all. And there might even be placebo effect on others that do notice anything.

Now, if they were to redesign the UI to make USE of the second enabled core in the update- *THAT* would be a major enhancement. And perhaps the update after this one, the supposed "holy grail" update will do that. But I am very doubtful.

I guess in the light of the "enhancements" we have seen on this platform, some might call it major. I suppose my standards are a lot higher than many. And yes, it is an enhancement, and yes, it is welcome. But I am tired of hearing about how it would solve all our problems, when it obviously does not and will not. And I, and several others, have been saying this from nearly day one- additional cores are not, in and of themselves, going to make much overall difference. The major performance flaws are rooted in the UI environment and design.

Poor analogy but, it is like having some type of fake, malengineered, disabled turbo, factory installed in your car, and yet disabled. Enthusiasts point out the plumbing is too small and the control interface is not right and the fuel delivery system is limited, so the unit is of little value without other major changes. After endless clamor a speculation by the masses it is turned on two years later and you are getting a "major" improvement of 10hp on your 200hp engine. Yawn.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

For me, a major enhancement would be fixing it so the damn box will boot cleanly with the bluetooth dongle attached. 

Another one would be finally finishing the HDUI that's been incomplete for a couple of years. 

But, for now, I'll be satisfied with *finally* getting the second core working, whether the performance is spectacular or marginal. Baby steps, but at least baby steps in a forward direction.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> It is not that I don't agree with much of what you are saying, but there are bugs that are slipping through that are obvious. For example: How can anyone miss the fact that pressing delete multiple times in a row to delete multiple programs in a list on the SDUI is horribly delayed and synchronous, when it used to be fast and asynchronous? Something is seriously wrong with their pool of beta testers.


Maybe most of them are using the HDUI. I know if I had an option to be a beta tester, and requirement of being a beta tester was to put it in SDUI mode, I would not want to be one if it meant having to use it in SDUI mode.

But I certainly would not want to put beta software on my Elite which is my main box. I would not want to risk missing recordings. I would want to use a secondary or tertiary box for beta testing. And that is what I have done with other hardware for beta testing. Only using secondary or tertiary boxes.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Charter is deploying 14.9.2 on the boxes they are installing in Texas. They also have MRS enabled.

http://community.charter.com/t5/TV-and-Equipment/Charter-TIVO-coming-today-to-my-humble-abode/td-p/12162/highlight/false


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Charter is deploying 14.9.2 on the boxes they are installing in Texas. They also have MRS enabled.
> 
> http://community.charter.com/t5/TV-and-Equipment/Charter-TIVO-coming-today-to-my-humble-abode/td-p/12162/highlight/false


MRS is required since they offer Preview boxes in their packages. RCN has MRS enabled as well.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

got it on my elite but not my premiere


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

crxssi said:


> It is not that I don't agree with much of what you are saying, but there are bugs that are slipping through that are obvious. For example: How can anyone miss the fact that pressing delete multiple times in a row to delete multiple programs in a list on the SDUI is horribly delayed and synchronous, when it used to be fast and asynchronous? Something is seriously wrong with their pool of beta testers.


This problem you have does not appear with 14.9.2.2 but I am not sure about other versions. The bigger problem I see on delete is you can't delete any program that you xfered from another TiVo by just using the clear key, one must select the program than select delete. This is true for a program xfered from a 14.9.2.2 (or any other TiVo) TiVo to a 14.9.2.2 TiVo. The problem was introduced with 14.9.2. (this is using the SDUI ). At least now the remote delete works on two TiVos, both with 14.9.2.2.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

rainwater said:


> MRS is required since they offer Preview boxes in their packages. RCN has MRS enabled as well.


Are you sure they are offering Preview boxes already? It sounds like they are just rolling with TiVo Premiere's right now and aren't offering the Q or the Preview.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Are you sure they are offering Preview boxes already? It sounds like they are just rolling with TiVo Premiere's right now and aren't offering the Q or the Preview.


Hmm, perhaps. Although they are offering additional TiVos at $10 so I guess they still need MRS.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Well once I have 14.9 I'll do my benchmarks to see how much of a benefit it really is.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lessd said:


> This problem you have [rapid deletion under SDUI] does not appear with 14.9.2.2 but I am not sure about other versions.


It was reported as a problem with 14.9.2 that was corrected (supposedly) in 14.9.2.2. That clearly indicates it was a bug that made it past beta testing and was released to non-beta users. That was my point. If they have no SDUI users (or perhaps too few, or too stupid?) in their beta test pool, something is seriously wrong with their pool. No "typical" SDUI user would miss such a glaring issue.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

crxssi said:


> It was reported as a problem with 14.9.2 that was corrected (supposedly) in 14.9.2.2. That clearly indicates it was a bug that made it past beta testing and was released to non-beta users. That was my point. If they have no SDUI users (or perhaps too few, or too stupid?) in their beta test pool, something is seriously wrong with their pool. No "typical" SDUI user would miss such a glaring issue.


As a previous poster stated once a release is used in a "production environment" in wild with more than 10k users software hiccups do occur! QA does a great job at catching issues but you an only test so much!

that being said I think TiVo could have faster release cycles


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

johnner1999 said:


> does a great job at catching issues but you an only test so much! that being said I think TiVo could have faster release cycles


And a larger, more diverse pool of beta testers.
And detailed release notes.
And a bugtracker to let people see what is going on and offer testing/feedback.
And bug/enhancement voting, to directly know what people want.
And manual roll-back options.

There are lots of things they could do to make the whole development/enhancement process much better, more open, less stressful, more friendly, and more successful.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

crxssi said:


> And manual roll-back options.
> 
> There are lots of things they could do to make the whole development/enhancement process much better, more open, less stressful, more friendly, and more successful.


Thats the biggie, who would want to beta test only to have the update toast their TiVo only to call TiVo and have them go "Opps, my bad, we will be happy to sell you a new TiVo", um..not me


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just received 14.9.2.2 last night on one TiVo Premiere. The other Premiere has not updated yet, even with forced connection. The waiting game continues...


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

My Premiere received the 14.9.2.2 update last night. The HDUI might be a little snappier, but not by much.

I haven't had much time to play with it though, but no problems so far.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

With twitter, TiVo continues to marginally add to the information on the release. I'm still hoping that they are moving into a more transparent process with their new Communications director.

Through twitter, it appears that they are fixing some issues with the release, and it could be delayed until after the holidays. Which makes sense, why risk making changes right before the holidays to add OT costs for other unfound bugs which may arise from a full-scale roll out? Seems that while this update may have minimal impact on day to day operations (I hope to not need to reboot often), it has more to do with setting up the bigger UI update we have been primed for next year. Hopefully that schedule is not impacted too much by these bugs.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

Joe01880 said:


> Thats the biggie, who would want to beta test only to have the update toast their TiVo only to call TiVo and have them go "Opps, my bad, we will be happy to sell you a new TiVo", um..not me


I've beta tested before and the process wasn't at all like that. It was well run in fact.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Balzer said:


> My Premiere received the 14.9.2.2 update last night. The HDUI might be a little snappier, but not by much.
> 
> I haven't had much time to play with it though, but no problems so far.


I'm not sure it is ANY sanppier. How do we know that the second core is actually enabled? Is it in a changelog somewhere, cause I would have never noticed.

Is it supposed to make a speed difference? If so, where can I see it?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Joe01880 said:


> Thats the biggie, who would want to beta test only to have the update toast their TiVo only to call TiVo and have them go "Opps, my bad, we will be happy to sell you a new TiVo", um..not me


IIRC, if you are beta testing and the software 'bricks' your Tivo, you have to send it in for 'analysis'. They will either fix or replace it (from what I understand) so you are not 'damaged' in any way.

This is probably one of the reasons why TiVo excludes allowing upgraded Tivos in the beta program.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm still on 14.8 and the only issue I have is with the damn Tivo cartoon. When I first turn on my tv and hit the tivo button it plays until I hit it again. This problem seems to come and go, sometimes it happens for a week and then goes away for a few days.

Does anyone know if this is fixed?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ckelly33 said:


> I'm not sure it is ANY sanppier.


Because it probably really isn't. See my numerous posts about second core.



> How do we know that the second core is actually enabled?


By hacking and looking at the kernel and such. Something most of us cannot do. But we (the community) are pretty sure it is enabled in 14.9.



> Is it in a changelog somewhere, cause I would have never noticed.


HA! Changelog. Wouldn't THAT be nice. OK, now see my post 6 above from yours. Here is a link: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8855330#post8855330



> Is it supposed to make a speed difference?


Depends on who you ask. If you are asking me, the answer is "yes"... an insignificant amount of overall speed improvement.



> If so, where can I see it?


If you don't see it, you are just further strengthening what I have argued about for the last 1.5 years or something. Here is another link, from just a dozen posts above yours: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8853631#post8853631


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

steve614 said:


> IIRC, if you are beta testing and the software 'bricks' your Tivo, you have to send it in for 'analysis'. They will either fix or replace it (from what I understand) so you are not 'damaged' in any way.
> 
> This is probably one of the reasons why TiVo excludes allowing upgraded Tivos in the beta program.


This is 100% correct for both statements.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

As stated in the other performance thread I've done 20+ tests with a S4 pre 14.9 that I plan to repeat once I finally have 14.9 to provide analytical data to determine if the new UI/2nd core provide improvements in speed.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

ckelly33 said:


> I'm not sure it is ANY sanppier.


It is conceivable that I could be imagining it..


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Balzer said:


> It is conceivable that I could be imagining it..


lol, maybe it is the FF speed that gives it that impression. Is it just me or is it CRAZY fast now? Maybe the second core is dedicated only to speed through commercials!


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think much (if any) improvement will be seen, except maybe to network transfers until the os is revamped for duel core processors.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

sbiller said:


>


congrats! Unfortunately not much to it (from a user perspective at least). Maybe it greases the wheel a little to get more done in an upcoming update.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Got the same pending restart message today as well. Looks like the rollout is finally starting.


----------



## nickbrust (Feb 2, 2011)

got 14.9 on one premiere and it is being put on the other right now


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Did a reboot under 14.9.2.2. 5 minutes versus the Elite's 3 minute boot-up.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ckelly33 said:


> lol, maybe it is the FF speed that gives it that impression. Is it just me or is it CRAZY fast now? Maybe the second core is dedicated only to speed through commercials!


I received 14.9.2.2 today and yes the FFF is much faster than it was before, I for one am glad because I felt it was too slow before. Haven't had time to play with much yet as it is recording 2 shows at the moment.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Balzer said:


> It is conceivable that I could be imagining it..


Placebo effect is extremely powerful. This is why double blind tests are used for proof of things involving humans. This is not to say there is no change. But if the change is so small that it could be mixed into the range of placebo, it is not a significant change.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

whompus60 said:


> I don't think much (if any) improvement will be seen, except maybe to network transfers until the os is revamped for duel core processors.


(Dual, not "duel") It is Linux. Linux has been multiprocessing/multithreading capable for eons. The OS was not "revamped", they essentially just flipped a "switch" in the kernel so the OS could make use of it. Unfortunately, the thing that would MOST need to make use of it is not the OS, it is the user interface. And that is, apparently, not capable of doing so; at least in its current form.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbiller said:


> Did a reboot under 14.9.2.2. 5 minutes versus the Elite's 3 minute boot-up.


The first boot after an upgrade might actually be slower than "normal". Might be interesting to repeat it/time it after things are done. You are not the first to notice that (for some reason) the boot process is much faster in 14.9. This is a good thing, considering how often some of us have to reboot due to bugs


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> Got the same pending restart message today as well. Looks like the rollout is finally starting.


Yep, I just noticed that apparently I just got it too, and mine is also pending a restart. Too late at night right now for me to do it and see, so I will let it do it automatically. Oh, I guess I better remember to unplug the bluetooth dongle before going to bed...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes 14.9.2.2 just came on my other two TPs, so now I have this version all 4 TPs


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

One of mine is in 'pending restart' and the other is downloading something lengthy, so it looks like it's even reached me.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

crxssi said:


> (Dual, not "duel") It is Linux. Linux has been multiprocessing/multithreading capable for eons. The OS was not "revamped", they essentially just flipped a "switch" in the kernel so the OS could make use of it. Unfortunately, the thing that would MOST need to make use of it is not the OS, it is the user interface. And that is, apparently, not capable of doing so; at least in its current form.


Not much at spelling. Yeah I was thinking UI and typing OS. As we know it only takes one bottle neck to make multi core pretty useless in the first place.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

I received 14.9.2.2 for my Premiere XL as well last night. It auto-restarted and installed as well. I didn't know about unplugging the bluetooth but it seems to work.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

crxssi said:


> The first boot after an upgrade might actually be slower than "normal". Might be interesting to repeat it/time it after things are done. You are not the first to notice that (for some reason) the boot process is much faster in 14.9. This is a good thing, considering how often some of us have to reboot due to bugs


Rebooted again and it still is approximately 4 minutes. I do have an external 500GB hard drive attached so that could contribute to the delay. I'm curious to hear about Brentil's tests but I'm wondering if the Elite is still faster.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

i got it on both my units yesterday


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have 14.9.2.2 on their Elite or is the Elite staying on 14.9.2?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I got it last night on one Premiere with the stock drive. My main unit with a 2TB drive has not updated yet. I forced a connection this morning and still nothing. Perhaps over the weekend.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

sbiller said:


>


that's where my unit is at as of now


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

jcthorne said:


> drive. My main unit with a 2TB drive has not updated yet. I forced a connection this morning and still nothing. .


Will the upgraded TiVo's even get the updates?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Joe01880 said:


> Will the upgraded TiVo's even get the updates?


Yes. They always do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Does anyone have 14.9.2.2 on their Elite or is the Elite staying on 14.9.2?


Mine is showing 14.9.2


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

ckelly33 said:


> lol, maybe it is the FF speed that gives it that impression. Is it just me or is it CRAZY fast now? Maybe the second core is dedicated only to speed through commercials!


Well didn't the FFF used to be 60x? It should be pretty easy to check - just FFF through a 1 hour show and see if it takes less than 1 minute.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Did a reboot under 14.9.2.2. 5 minutes versus the Elite's 3 minute boot-up.


I did a reboot test on my Premiere (Non-XL/Elite), and it was 3 minutes, 17 seconds. So much faster than before.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Balzer said:


> I did a reboot test on my Premiere (Non-XL/Elite), and it was 3 minutes, 17 seconds. So much faster than before.


That sounds very close to my Elite boot-up time. My 4 minutes must be related to the WD MyDVR expander connected to my Premiere.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

We got the update on both of our units last night. I restarted them but was too tired to see how things will operate.

So, tonight - the remote get's a workout!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Balzer said:


> I did a reboot test on my Premiere (Non-XL/Elite), and it was 3 minutes, 17 seconds. So much faster than before.


Mine was infinitely faster (usually it locks up with the bluetooth dongle installed; this morning both Tivos were online and functional, so perhaps that bug is fixed)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sbiller said:


> That sounds very close to my Elite boot-up time. My 4 minutes must be related to the WD MyDVR expander connected to my Premiere.


Yes, disk verification takes longer with attached storage (or a larger hard drive installed).


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine is updating as i type, i have the "may take up to an hour maybe longer" messege up right now.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Yep, I just noticed that apparently I just got it too, and mine is also pending a restart. Too late at night right now for me to do it and see, so I will let it do it automatically. Oh, I guess I better remember to unplug the bluetooth dongle before going to bed...


Yep, mine is now 14.9.2.2 like most everyone. Here are my observations so far:

1) I forgot to unplug the *bluetooth dongle* and it rebooted and came back up with no problem during the update. I think that bug might FINALLY be fixed.

2) Mine complained, also, about "*No Data*" after the update. So I told it to contact TiVo and it did, and there is normal guide data. I didn't check first to see if it was a lie before connection.

3) In SDUI- *THEY DID F*-UP the rapid delete*, despite what someone else posted. You have to wait for a "DELETED" screen to come up and disappear with each deletion before you can proceed to the next. It is extremely irritating because now it will take about 5 to 10 times longer to rapidly delete stuff. Grrrrrrrrrr. I know exactly *WHY* they did it, but that doesn't make me feel any better about it.

4) It does appear the FFF (*super fast forward*) is either faster, or smoother or something. I can't quite put my finger on it.

5) Confirmation that they removed the ability to press *FF a fourth time* to resume playing. It is simply ignored now. I never use that feature though, so it doesn't bother me much... but I know it will for some people.

6) So far, I have not had the *tivo animation* appear. But not enough data yet to call that bug fixed.

7) In the *SDUI*, I can't really detect any *performance* improvements in the menus and selecting programs and such... but it was always pretty fast.

8) But OMG- there seems to be a really HUGE performance improvement in the *GUIDE*. I can page down through the stuff now and it is now very fast!

9) *Searching* for programs in the SDUI also seems noticeably faster.

10) I switched it into the *HDUI and it seems just as slow*. jerky, and irritating as it always was, so I put it back into SDUI.

11) Not enough data to even comment on the "*Stops responding to remote*" bug yet. That could take up to a month for me to really know.

12) I was not present at *reboot*, so I don't know the speed, but I assume that is much faster, as several people indicated.

13) Don't know if the "*this group is empty*" while deleting bug is fixed in SDUI yet, but I suspect that is the main reason they changed the delete behavior (that and accidental program deletion when it hiccups).

UPDATE: This is more appropriate in a different thread now, so I created one: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8858900


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Why in the world would they remove the fourth button fast forward/rewind option... who was it hurting! I loved it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Charles R said:


> Why in the world would they remove the fourth button fast forward/rewind option... who was it hurting! I loved it.


 I didn't like the old behavior. Fast presses of remote don't always register properly so I used to overshoot all the time and have to scramble and pay attention how to get back to 3x FF. Now I can just press FF 5 times or so and not worry about it. So old behavior was very irritating for me. I always use play to resume normal speed so no change in behavior for me there either. Love this change.


----------



## mcorelis (Feb 3, 2003)

I received 14.9 today. Funny thing happened.... I did the restart and th Tivo got stuck on the last screen. Stayed that way for an hour. Meanwhile, the recording light went on for a scheduled recording. I checked my iPad app and it connected and showed that the recording was occurring. After trying all the buttons, I did a cold reboot and the same thing happened. Called tech support and they suggested disconnecting the ethernet cable and restarting again. Problem fixed. Reconnected the ethernet cable, restarted, and all is well.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got the update. Hate it. Frankly I'm so worn out by all the BS from Tivo I don't have the energy to explain why.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Received the update this week on both my Premiere boxes.

The Guide is so much quicker! Everything else seems about the same. Really hoping streaming is enabled soon. Time Warner's Copy Once flag on EVERYTHING is really cramping my style - especially now that Tivo took away the graphic that lets me know if a show is transferable or not.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

muzzymate said:


> Received the update this week on both my Premiere boxes.
> 
> The Guide is so much quicker! Everything else seems about the same. Really hoping streaming is enabled soon. Time Warner's Copy Once flag on EVERYTHING is really cramping my style - especially now that Tivo took away the graphic that lets me know if a show is transferable or not.


Hmmm how long as the "no transfer" logo been missing? Maybe its a sign that 'tivo' will enable streaming?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

muzzymate said:


> Received the update this week on both my Premiere boxes.
> 
> The Guide is so much quicker! Everything else seems about the same. Really hoping streaming is enabled soon. Time Warner's Copy Once flag on EVERYTHING is really cramping my style - especially now that Tivo took away the graphic that lets me know if a show is transferable or not.


Early next year for MRS --> https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/147674162633248768


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

Pending Restart last night...


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

johnner1999 said:


> Hmmm how long as the "no transfer" logo been missing? Maybe its a sign that 'tivo' will enable streaming?


They are no longer appearing since my Tivos moved from 14.8 to 14.9 this week.

@sbiller - that's the best news I've heard all day! (re: @tivodesign)


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

woo-hoo mine is rebooting now! But I'm leaving in 4 hours for the weekend so no benchmarks till Sunday night...


----------



## BP-isMe (Dec 16, 2003)

Both of my Non-Elite Premieres got the update last night. I thought it may never happen as I have read through the threads. 

Only looked at it for a moment. Had the Program Data has run out message...I told it to connect. It seems about the same at first glance. We'll see how it goes.

Brad


----------



## surveyor134 (Nov 30, 2011)

got it yesterday 12/15 new to tivo so can say good or bad, all seems ok in south fla


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

brentil said:


> woo-hoo mine is rebooting now! But I'm leaving in 4 hours for the weekend so no benchmarks till Sunday night...


Arghhh. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I now have 14.9.2.2. The only noticable differences i am seeing is the reboot time is much faster. The font in the service connection menu seems much brighter and the "My Shows" menus seem slower if possible using the HDUI. I will play with it more today. I will be migrating over to the other 14.9xx threads since i now have the update.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Updating now. I had an issue with browsing my premiere with a 140060 I just brought back to life.

Here 
I wounder if it might be caused by the pending restart?

Still looking to see if it's known issue with the premiere or not.

Edit= I can now browse and copy.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Right, now I can page down in NP HDUI and not have show around T-Z not show up.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I bought a TiVo premiere for mom for Christmas. It immediately updated to 14.9.2.2 - first call after guided set-up. It was on 14.5 something out of the box.


----------



## bklockhart (Dec 10, 2006)

As I'm using OTA, I often find myself checking the signal strength feature to adjust the old rabbit ears as weather conditions change. After the update, I noticed the signal tone isn't working when a channel is selected and coming in with a relatively strong signal. In other words, there's no tone except when I'm moving the antenna around on a weaker channel. Odd and slightly annoying as I'm not always able to see the TV screen and must rely on the tone signal. 

Was also hoping for overall improved tuner performance with the update. Doubt that can be fixed by a software update, though. I find hooking up the antenna through the Tivo box brings worse performance than having it directly hooked up to my Vizio HDTV. 

Does anyone else using OTA find this true?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bklockhart said:


> Was also hoping for overall improved tuner performance with the update. Doubt that can be fixed by a software update, though. I find hooking up the antenna through the Tivo box brings worse performance than having it directly hooked up to my Vizio HDTV.
> 
> Does anyone else using OTA find this true?


It is pretty hard to tell because your TiVo splits the signal to it's 2 tuners and your TV doesn't. If you have a week signal the split can be enough to cause a difference in reception. My OTA signals vary with the weather also and there are times I have to rotate my antenna (I have a larger roof mounted antenna with a pre-amp and power rotor). Just the nature of OTA.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Tonight I got my first lockup (no response to remote) and reboot ever after getting 14.9.2.2. yesterday on my Premiere. The box took about 5 minutes to come back up.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

mrsean said:


> Tonight I got my first lockup (no response to remote) and reboot ever after getting 14.9.2.2. yesterday on my Premiere. The box took about 5 minutes to come back up.


same here, after the update, 8 hrs in the remote started the same old crap, failed to respond


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrsean said:


> Tonight I got my first lockup (no response to remote) and reboot ever after getting 14.9.2.2. yesterday on my Premiere. The box took about 5 minutes to come back up.


You were in the SDUI? Please describe in detail. You could press buttons on the remote, see the yellow light blinking on the TiVo with each button press, but there was no response from the TiVo?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> same here, after the update, 8 hrs in the remote started the same old crap, failed to respond


You were in the SDUI? Please describe in detail. You could press buttons on the remote, see the yellow light blinking on the TiVo with each button press, but there was no response from the TiVo?


----------

